# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Distribuzione riserve utili sino 2017 entro il 31.12.2022

## tommy72

Buongiorno a tutti, per una srl la tassazione riserve utili sino 2017 deliberate entro il 2022 segue la vecchia tassazione irpef in rn in luogo ritenuta d'imposta 26%: per data delibera entro 31.12.2022 si intende anche la data distribuzione? o la distribuzione liquida può essere effettuata post 31.12.2022 con data dellibera ante per mantenere la vecchia imposizione? grazie!  :Confused:

----------


## paolab

conta data distribuzione

----------


## tommy72

... dunque da deliberare e liquidare entro il 31.12.2022... grazie! :Smile:

----------

